# Visa run and Oman Insurance



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is the car insurance necessary(for Oman) if I am going on a visa run in a rental?
The last time I went there with the insurance and they never asked me for it.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Is the car insurance necessary(for Oman) if I am going on a visa run in a rental?
> The last time I went there with the insurance and they never asked me for it.


I don't suppose you would question insurance if you were to have an accident, God forbid.

When I was there, used to be that you had to have insurance to drive on the roads in Oman ... I don't think its changed. Normally, most insurances from the UAE will also cover Oman .... just check with the car rental, otherwise you can pick it up from one of the agents at the border.

The other thing might be to double check with the car rental to make sure you are allowed to take the car out of the country .... :confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Is the car insurance necessary(for Oman) if I am going on a visa run in a rental?
> The last time I went there with the insurance and they never asked me for it.


As it is not your vehicle, you need the permission of the rental company to leave the UAE and they will require insurance for Oman. Only privately owned vehicles can but insurance at the border. Rented ones must have it arranged by the car company.

-


----------

